

Akiban is Open Source - posulliv
http://blog.akiban.com/open-sourcing-akiban/

======
tmo9d
Some background, this database stores data in a hierarchy data structure using
a B+tree. I did some writing about this a while back, and talked to some of
the developers. What's interesting about this database is that for specific
use cases, it'll blow a plain old RDMBs out of the water in terms of
performance because they've written a query optimizer and an execution engine
that can take advantage of the proximity of related records.

------
aweil
At long last!

